# Cyclists...



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Red lights mean STOP!

How bloody hard is it to understand.

Also pavements are for pedestrians.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, know how you feel. Really annoys me when cyclists plough through the red lights regardless.

Worst thing is that you just know they would be straight on their high horse if a car came round the corner at them while they jump a red light and it would be entirely the cars fault, so they will use swear and gesticulate at the driver.

And remember, if the EU get their way any accident involving a car and bike will ALWAYS be the cars fault regardless of circumstance! Bastards.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And remember, if the EU get their way any accident involving a car and bike will ALWAYS be the cars fault regardless of circumstance! Â Bastards.


Especially as most of them are using the cycles at night so they can cycle back after drinking!

They should start checking for drunk cyclists in the future as well.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> They should start checking for drunk cyclists in the future as well.


They can, & do. A few of my friends back home have been caught & fined. I think the fine is only Â£20 & obviously, they cannot ban you


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> And remember, if the EU get their way any accident involving a car and bike will ALWAYS be the cars fault regardless of circumstance! Â Bastards.


So on that basis, if a cyclist rides into a stationary car (e.g. at traffic lights), the car will be responsible. This being so, you could make it into an occupation; hitting cars, & suing them for damages!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Also pavements are for pedestrians.


Although in London increasing chunks of both the pavement & roads are being converted into cycle-lanes that nobody uses...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So on that basis, if a cyclist rides into a stationary car (e.g. at traffic lights), the car will be responsible. This being so, you could make it into an occupation; hitting cars, & suing them for damages!


James, you have a great entrepreneurial mind!! Have you thought about running your own company? 
This is a great idea!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> James, you have a great entrepreneurial mind!! Have you thought about running your own company? Â
> This is a great idea!


Yup, I am already in the process of applying for a patent


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bollocks to the lot of yer.

The only benefit of riding a bike is so that you can jump red lights and get in front of the annoying car drivers that clip your elbows as they're too fucking stupid or blind to see you in the first place.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The benefit of driving a car is that you can overtake cyclists!! ;D

And if they annoy you then as you overtake beep at them and this will scare them a bit and will teach them a lesson.

Around here we have cycle paths but they don't use them as they complain there are too many junctions to negotiate...so they go on the road together with the rest of the traffic!!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

The only ones who are stupid are the cyclists who have no idea what a mess a ton of metal will do to them if they break a red light!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Surely breaking a red light isn't a problem - it's jumping them that causes the grief.

Seriously though, because most cyclists do pedal the same route over and over again, they get to know the sequence of the traffic lights and while you think they're being dangerous, in actual fact the risk they're taking is very small indeed.

What is really dangerous are those arseholes in cars that speed up when the amber light is on to try and beat the red and end up going through on red. And those that insist on ignoring the no right turn signs.

Many's the time as a pedestrian I've actually had to jump out of the way of those eejits.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I am getting increasingly more frustrated by the heat and as such now regularly run red lights...it's not big or clever but I like it.



> Surely breaking a red light isn't a problem - it's jumping them that causes the grief.
> 
> Seriously though, because most cyclists do pedal the same route over and over again, they get to know the sequence of the traffic lights and while you think they're being dangerous, in actual fact the risk they're taking is very small indeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I am getting increasingly more frustrated by the heat and as such now regularly run red lights...it's not big or clever but I like it.


Pedestrians do this too!! So why not cyclists? You count even dismount and run across with your bicycle!


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

reckon we can just jump out of the car and freewheel it accross at the greenman then>>!

It really pisses me off that cyclists want to be treated like other road users like given enough room and not overtaken and all teh rest of that pish,

WHY THE FUCK SHOULD WE!!... 
1) you never use cycle lanes... 
2) you don't observe the roadlaws by using pedestrian crossings

3) you can fuck right off if you think i'll not peep you for cycling in the niddle of the road preventing me from Hooning past you!!

BEEP! - h'min Fanny baws! shift yer shite!!

harrumph.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm a cyclist (for exercise after sitting behind this bl**dy desk all day) and I don't do any of these things. The only thing I am guilty of is ignoring some parts of a cycle lane. It's a new one that's just been painted near here, and it goes on and off the pavement like a drunk painted it. Some of the bits of pavement it goes onto are hardly wide enough for people, never mind a mixture of the two. Whereas the road was plenty wide enough before they put traffic islands in the middle every few hundred yards.

I agree, though - before doing stupid things on a bike, remember who is likely to come off worse in a scrap between car and bike, bus and bike, truck and bike, fat bloke who steps off pavement and bike, large dog and bike, etc.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

and whilst we're on this subject I want talk about something similar that really FUCKS me off.

You're sitting at a red light, been there for ages, and just after they change to green some fucking ploncker of a pedestrian starts to cross forcing everyone to wait again.

ALWAY ALWAYS some fat pig with hundreds of children. She's too fucking fat to do anything but trundle accross at one mile a fortnight and her bastard shell suited/football shirt wearing children are all running off in different directions. She then stops, in the middle of the road and balls at them to follow

Bastard Fuck Wank.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Grown men sweating in lurid lyrcra. How very ****.


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

All of you mindless anti-cyclist gobshit bastards - read your fucking highway code - that is if you can read without using your finger and saying the words out loud.

Oh, and before you come over high and mighty about obeying all the rules; have you never ever broken one. I bet you don't even know half of them.

Or better still, see what it is like to try and cycle on the roads.

Let us see you complain then.

The inly idiots around are the complete twatting arseholes in their cars.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Well you obviously understands the Flame Room Etiquette!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> All of you mindless anti-cyclist gobshit bastards - read your fucking highway code - that is if you can read without using your finger and saying the words out loud.
> 
> Oh, and before you come over high and mighty about obeying all the rules; have you never ever broken one. I bet you don't even know half of them.
> 
> ...


Right on! (or should it be ride on?)

Bit of spirit. Well put.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

funniest ever thing i saw was at a junction on marlybone road. one cyclist went blatting full whack through the red light - another cyclist was coming across the crossroads on green and they went straight into each other sending both of them flying.

the truly funny thing was a traffic polcie car witnessed it and just pulled up with blue lights on and sat there while they got up and abused each other, then drove off.


----------

